
The Cmd+space Bullet Journal - Tahul
https://journapi.app
======
Etheryte
While this looks like something that might be interesting, the landing page
has too little information to deduce what it is and how it compares to other
similar tools. Having a screenshot, or a small demo video demonstrating how
you use the tool would do wonders here.

As a separate note, Cmd + Space is used by Spotlight out of the box on macOS
and is probably not a shortcut many people would like to give up. Using
something else as your default shortcut and making it configurable might be a
better approach.

~~~
Tahul
Thanks for your feedback !

I might work on the landing soon.

The product has not so much features and is made with a minimalist leitmotiv.

I’m not trying to create some kind of marketing or comparative analysis, I
built the tool that fits my needs and want to share it with you because that’s
what hackers do.

Hope it can fit your needs too.

Also, you can find screenshots on the ProductHunt page.

Yaël

------
Tahul
As a human, you are having great times and new achievements everyday.

Keep log of them the easiest way using Journapi.

When the hard times comes, use it to reflect on your life and stay positive.

\---

Journapi offers you a way to keep the daily-writing routine you always wanted
to maintain.

It allows you to write in a minimalistic bullet web-based bullet journal from
any command prompt.

It has an API that you can integrate pretty much anywhere.

I'm personally using it with an Alfred app workflow.

The app is built with TALL Stack and was a way for me to learn this new
paradigm.

It is free and will ever be.

\---

Links: [https://github.com/Tahul/journapi](https://github.com/Tahul/journapi)
[https://github.com/Tahul/journapi-cli](https://github.com/Tahul/journapi-cli)
[https://twitter.com/yaeeelglx](https://twitter.com/yaeeelglx)

